
A New Center Being Born - mpweiher
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/20/opinion/centrism-moderate-capitalism-welfare.html
======
auferstehung
[https://niskanencenter.org/blog/policies/opensociety/](https://niskanencenter.org/blog/policies/opensociety/)

It seems the break is between redistribution and regulation. They argue that
redistribution tend to result in lower regulation.

